# Cutting off crimp rings



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought I saw this a while back, but cannot find it.

Is there a tool for removing crimp rings from a perfectly good fitting without destroying it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use one called "pexcaliber" works great cost about 24.00 delivered.


----------



## Jplmrshark (Oct 28, 2009)

Closet bolt saw pliers and patience.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes..pex ring decrimping tool $25


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

lowes sells an apollo brand tool for $20.00 in the pex section.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Jplmrshark said:


> Closet bolt saw pliers and patience.


That's too much work and a chance of ruining the fitting.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

also if you have a burn pile going .......


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

plumbcrazy buy the tool it takes 3 seconds to remove the ring and you will wonder why you waited so long.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a 2 pair from Wheeler Rex, for 1/2", and for 3/4"

I just looked at the 2009 catalog, and they are not in there

The part # for the 3/4" is 089208

Got them from Fergie, 2-3 yrs ago.

See if you can find them. They work great.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Small pair of vise grips, lock onto ring, twist back and forth and rock ring till it loosens up, quick simple and fast.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Small pair of vise grips, lock onto ring, twist back and forth and rock ring till it loosens up, quick simple and fast.


 I'd like to see you do that with a copper crimp ring. I'd just use a torch before i did that.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'd like to see you do that with a copper crimp ring. I'd just use a torch before i did that.


I don't use copper crimp rings.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought a pair, dont know how I lived with out them. Nice, quick. Only thing easier is not to use pex in the first place!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I don't use copper crimp rings.


 Well you should be


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Well you should be


I will pass, been doing it my way for years, kinda like it that way.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Bill said:


> I bought a pair, dont know how I lived with out them. Nice, quick. Only thing easier is not to use pex in the first place!


 lol. Ok, sounds like another brawl. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I started crimping pipe when the copper rings came out for poly......i still have the same tool. The copper ring system is very reliable if you ever wish to switch.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You will be the 1st to know if I did, all credit will be passed on to you. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron, but we use the copper crimp rings too.

I'll check our local supply house for the tool - seems we are the last to get everything!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dremel with cutoff wheel. Cuts so clean that you don't even scar the pex.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

measure twice cut once..


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you talking about the crimp rings or the RTI rings? For the RTI rings I put my Leatherman to it and twist, they open up after a couple of twists pull the fitting and away we go.:thumbup:




PlumbCrazy said:


> Thought I saw this a while back, but cannot find it.
> 
> Is there a tool for removing crimp rings from a perfectly good fitting without destroying it?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

ya it's called a torch!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

As I suspected, called two of our local supply houses, neither carry the tool. Third supply house was closed today for inventory.

Fourth is Fergusons and we don't use them for anything!

Off to E-bay to buy the tool.


----------

